# hope to hear from you soon



## jess oh seven

¿cómo diría "hope to hear from you soon" en español? 
es algo que siempre digo en cartas pero no sé muy bien el equivalente español.

¡gracias!


----------



## belén

Hola

Espero tener noticias tuyas pronto

Espero saber pronto de ti

Aguardando sus noticias (formal)

Ps: I tried a search with the searching tool for "hope to hear from you soon" and I got six or seven answers. (don't forget to use the quotation marks, though, or you will get more than 200 answers!!)


----------



## jess oh seven

gracias!


----------



## mfracarolli

jess oh seven said:
			
		

> ¿cómo diría "hope to hear from you soon" en español?
> es algo que siempre digo en cartas pero no sé muy bien el equivalente español.
> 
> ¡gracias!


 
"Espero saber algo de ti muy pronto" esa sería la traducción, ó también puede traducirse como " ojalá que sepa algo de tí muy pronto".
Deseo te ayude marta


----------



## Cookie_Monster

how could you say this in Spanish: 'Hello, my name is Amalia. I was reading your profile and you sound really nice. Would you like to he my friend? Hope to hear from you soon.'

Thanx so much!


----------



## The Umlaut

Hola Cookie_Monster, aquí esta la traducción, aunque no es muy literal:

"Hola, mi nombre es Amalia. Estaba leyendo tu perfil y pareces muy agradable. ¿Quisieras ser mi amigo? Espero oir de tí pronto.


----------



## conm19

Hola, 

La traducción sería. Hola, me llamo Amalia. Estaba leyendo tu perfil y suena muy bien. Te gustaría ser mi amigo/a? 
Espero oir de ti pronto (This last sentence doesn't sound ok in spanish) The right translation will be (contesta pronto or something like that)

Bye


----------



## conm19

Hi again,

Could you tell me the meaning of: "Ever since..." I always read this but I never find out the right answer. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jana337

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> how could you say this in Spanish: 'Hello, my name is Amalia. I was reading your profile and you sound really nice. Would you like to he my friend? Hope to hear from you soon.'
> 
> Thanx so much!


Hello,

We have got a thriving Spanish forum. I am moving your thread there.

Jana


----------



## tuvir

la mejor traduccion es : Espero tener noticias tuyas pronto


----------



## tuvir

ever since significa desde que


----------



## irisheyes0583

I think you could also say "Espero tu respuesta", which is to say "I look forward to your reply."


----------



## slash156

Cookie_Monster said:
			
		

> how could you say this in Spanish: 'Hello, my name is Amalia. I was reading your profile and you sound really nice. Would you like to he my friend? Hope to hear from you soon.'
> 
> Thanx so much!


 
Hola, mi nombre es amalia, estaba leyendo tu perfil y suenas bastante agradable. Te gustaría ser mi amigo/a?. Espero oír de ti pronto.
Es bastante literal.
espero ayude


----------



## mateorillas

in the context of an informal letter

parece que suena un poco mal "espero que oiga de tí".  ¿está bien en este contexto "espero que hablemos pronto"?

muchas gracias


----------



## olivodelbuho

espero saber de ti pronto
espero tener noticias tuyas pronto.
espero que hablemos pronto - I hope we will talk soon.


----------



## mateorillas

¡gracias!  me gusta "espero tener noticias tuyas pronto"


----------



## olivodelbuho

Yo también espero tenerlas tuyas!!!


----------



## amethyst

Hi,

I'd like to translate the phase "I hope to hear from you soon" to put at the end of an email to a job agency.  it doesn'e need to be exact but just something to that effect.

would it be "espero que me escriba pronto" or "espero su respuesta" or something like that?

thanks!


----------



## belenchuni

hi, 

"espero su respuesta" it's a good option... if not, as a closing phrase you could put: "En la espera de su respuesta, lo saludo atentamente, XXX"


----------



## laiagc

Hi,

Two options:

"A la espera de su respuesta, le mando un cordial saludo" (not "En la espera").
"Quedo a la espera de su respuesta y aprovecho para mandarle un cordial saludo"

Hope it helps,

Laia


----------



## estrella de mar

¿Cómo puedo decir lo siguiente?

I hope to hear from you soon.
Puede ser: *Espero oír noticias de ustedes muy pronto*?

(Está en el contexto de una carta formal, esperando noticias sobre una solicitud de trabajo)

Gracias


----------



## Mei

Hola:

En las cartas formales siempre pongo "A la espera de sus noticias me despido antentamente" pero espera a ver otras opciones.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## anie

Hola,
Podrías poner,
A la espera de recibir sus prontas noticias, atentamente 
o
Con la confianza de recibir sus prontas noticias, atentamente


----------



## lazarus78

otra opción es 

Esperando su pronta respuesta, atentamente le saluda, (firma)


----------



## estrella de mar

Gracias a todos


----------



## squeek

Por que es "Creo saber pronto de ti" incorrecto?


----------



## marcos9pies

"creo saber pronto de ti" doesn't mean anything, it could be translated as "I think I know soon about you".
Maybe "quiero saber pronto de ti", which could be translated as "I want to know about you soon" would be correct, but a bit straight forward


----------



## robjh22

My attempt:

Ojalá oiga de usted pronto.

This is a common problem for me. I know that all those words are good, but I have no idea if any native speaker would actually put them together that way. It frankly look strange.

Please correct me and supply alternatives. I use this phrase daily in letters to Mexican clients. Thank you.

Rob


----------



## Pepitogrillo89

¡Hola rob!
"Espero recibir/tener noticias suyas pronto"
Saludos.


----------



## robjh22

Perfecto! 

Thank you, pepito.


----------



## bluepolaris

robjh22 said:


> My attempt:
> 
> Ojalá oiga de usted pronto.
> 
> This is a common problem for me. I know that all those words are good, but I have no idea if any native speaker would actually put them together that way. It frankly look strange.
> 
> Please correct me and supply alternatives. I use this phrase daily in letters to Mexican clients. Thank you.
> 
> Rob


 
Hi robjh,

It is a set phrase*:"Espero tener noticias suyas pronto"*

Bye


----------



## robjh22

Okay, Blue. Thanks a lot.


----------

